# prolem with tegu? help



## mariosh (Sep 25, 2009)

hi all

this is my one year old b&w tegu. its been on a good diet so far, shedding is perfect, temperament is great...

but i found out this today :






can someone tell me what this is? is it a problem? from nutrition maybe?

please help :roll: :roll:


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks like a small prolapse. Since it's so small you could try to carefully push it back in. If you can't or it happens again you need to keep it moist (on paper towels, not mulch) and get her to a herp vet ASAP. If the tissue dries out and dies she'll be in big trouble. It could be caused by diet (lack of fiber or hydration). Adding a little cod liver oil to her food will help "move things along".


----------



## mariosh (Sep 25, 2009)

i tried to push it, it does not move in...its hard....whats a prolapse?


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 25, 2009)

When the intestine turns inside out and comes out through the cloacal opening. They usually look worse than yours. 

I would keep it moist and clean and get her to a good herp vet ASAP. If it is a prolapse and the tissue dies, it will have to be surgically removed and possibly stitch the intestine to something to keep it from happening again. Not cheap!


----------



## mariosh (Sep 25, 2009)

i'll see what i can do!!!

ps: its a good thing im gonna study vet next year


----------



## txrepgirl (Sep 25, 2009)

Here is what you can do.Good luck.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rB_vEPldZ9I" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rB_vEPldZ9I</a><!-- m --> 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_O7Lt0Hyzb8&feature=related" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_O7Lt0Hy ... re=related</a><!-- m --> 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqQ2gz_UC9k&feature=related" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqQ2gz_U ... re=related</a><!-- m --> 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6FOvOupTZ8&feature=related" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6FOvOup ... re=related</a><!-- m -->


----------



## mariosh (Sep 26, 2009)

i called two doctors today

the one that does not do reptiles told me that i could put ice cold water on the "meat" hanging out, and gently push it in with something soft. I did it but is soon comes out again, which means it could be inflated.

I then called a doctor that does reptiles. He said that it could possibly be its penis and in that case it should be cut off. If it is its intestine then it should be surgically put back and stiched to its thorax so it doesn't happen again...

I will go to the doctor tomorrow probably, but its gonna cost me hugely...i just hope it can be fixed easily


----------

